# Nouvel iPad, quelle capacité choisir?



## Forza Alfa (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous voilà j'ai vendu mon vaillant iPad 2 16go à un ami et je viens de me commander le nouvel iPad! 

J'ai fait une commande en 16go puis ayant lu pas mal d'article sur la taille des applis en augmentation à cause de la HD, j'ai annulé et pris un 32go! 

Je l'utilise principalement pour le net, streaming et quelques applis mais pas trop trop en jeu et je n'ai pas non plus 100 applications dessus!

Ma question est pour ceux qui vont acheter cet ipad "3" quelle capacité allez vous choisir? 

Pensez vous que compte tenu de mon utilisation et de l'augmentation de la taille de certaines applis un 32GO sera suffisant?

Mon 16go lui avait à peu prés 3 ou 4 go de mémoire libre.

Merci d'avance pour vos témoignages!


----------



## badboy71 (15 Mars 2012)

Salut, moi j'ai commandé le 32go car sur mon iPad 1 et 2 j'avais pris le 16go et j'étais obligé de supprimer des apps en permanence


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Mars 2012)

je pense que prendre 64 GO est un minimum, L'IPAD a vocation à recevoir beaucoup de médias (livres, musique, photos, films... en plus des apps) surtout avec le nouvel écran ce serait dommage de ne avoir des photios dignes de ce nom et donc avec un format beaucoup plus consommateur de stockage, d'ailleurs je n'ai pas compris pourquoi compte tenu de cela l'espace de stockage est toujours limité à 64 GO et pas à 128 GO. C'est pour cela que je n'ai pas vu d'intérêt à ce jour à changer d'IPAD.


----------



## Forza Alfa (15 Mars 2012)

tu as donc suivi le même chemin que moi et encore que moi je n'avais pas eu de soucis de mémoire! Ce qui me faisait peur c'est l'augmentation de la taille des applis, je pense que en 32go ça sera mieux car le 16 doit rapidement être plein!

Aprés perso je ne stocke dessus que trés peu de lims ou de musiques et surtout le 64go "commence" à piquer niveau tarifs!!! Par contre j'avoue que je ne comprends pas qu'ils se soient arrêtés à 64go!


----------



## nikomimi (16 Mars 2012)

J'ai un iPad 16go et je regrette de pas avoir prix +, comme je regarde souvent des vidéos dessus et que j'ai quelques jeux, il faut sans cesse que je synchronise pour remettre des films, c'est chiant. Et encore j'ai même pas mis de musique. Quand vous voyez que le moindre film SD sur Itunes fait minimum 1.5go sa va super vite.

J'pense que pour mon prochain iPad j'prendrais le stockage le + grand pour être tranquil.


----------



## Lefenmac (16 Mars 2012)

En avoir une plus grande est toujours mieux même si on dit toujours que la taille ne fait pas tout....


----------



## Forza Alfa (16 Mars 2012)

Bon j'ai craqué et je l'ai pris chez darty ce matin ! J'ai pris un 32 go et après avoir restauré les et le contenu de mon iPad 2 16go j'ai encore 20go de libre voir un peu plus, tranquille 



Impressionnant dessus l'écran est tellement performant et le forum non hd du coup cela fait pixélisé! 


Par contre il chauffe selon ça que l'on fait dessus!




Je suis déjà fan!


----------

